# Prices for Lamanchas?



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

I have been raising pygmys and Nigerian dwarfs for pets for the last year and I needed to buy another billy so I ended up getting a mini mancha.
I wasn't planning on getting a mini mancha but I did, so I didn't know anything about the breed really and was looking on craigslist and noticed that a lot them were a lot more than pygmys price wise. I have been selling my pygmys as pets for 75$ - 80$ (weaned kids, unregistered) and that's about as high as I can price them. And most I looked for to buy were between 60-75$ for adults and if they were bred or registered they were 100$ maybe a little more. But I saw some lamancha kids that were unresitered just average for 125$ each and basically every lamancha add I looked at the goats were all over 100$ some were even 250$.
My question is, what would the average price for a mini lamancha be? is 100$ cheap for a lamanca? 
what would a pygmy/mini lamancha and Nigerian dwarf/ lamancha cross sell for?
If Mini lamanchas sell higher than pygmys and Nigerians then I may buy some mini lamancha does.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I wouldn't breed a Nigerian or Pygmy doe to a Mini Mancha buck ... kids may be on the large side and hard for them to birth.


----------



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

well I actually bought the mini mancha because the pygmy buck I was originally going to buy was bigger than than our biggest Nigerian doe, and the mini mancha buck we we bought is the size of our smallest doe so I don't think size should be an issue..? he is about 40 lbs. and our biggest doe is about 60-75lbs.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree.. I'd be quite worried about it myself...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He still has the LaMancha in him and could throw large kids.. It's possible he could have been stunted...


----------



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

He's not stunted because he was the same size as his siblings. what are the chances of having complications with kidding? I mean is it common that mini manchas throw large kids? My largest doe is 60-75 lbs. and has kids twins with ease do you think it would be ok to breed her to the mini? How do people breed mini manchas to mini manchas if there are problems with them throwing large kids?


----------



## hippygoatherder (Nov 26, 2013)

Mini mancha bucks, unregistered, in tact, near my neck of the woods is about $75 to $100 price range. Registered is $200 or better. They are somewhat rare to find. I would keep in mind that some set a price somewhat high to give bargaining room as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a friend that just sold a mini mancha bottle baby doeling for $250!!! She priced her that high hoping she wouldn't sell. And that's out here where mini's don't sell for much more than $50 average.


----------



## Cufarmer (Apr 8, 2021)

ThreeHavens said:


> I wouldn't breed a Nigerian or Pygmy doe to a Mini Mancha buck ... kids may be on the large side and hard for them to birth.


This is Skunk. Born 2/16/2021 during the Texas freeze. He's 6 weeks old in this pic.
Doe: Nigerian
Buck: La Mancha.
Two kids, one didn't survive birth. 
Unplanned pregnancy, doe escaped corral to hook up with neighbor La Mancha.


----------

